# Another ADA Amazonia question??



## TDI-line (14 Jul 2008)

Ok, the plan is too strip my tank down this weekend, and put about 12 bags of Amazonia 2 to replace my existing substrat, and of course pull those superb Dennerle heating cables out.  

But, i have a shoal of mature cardinal tetras and a good few amano's and CRS. I am planning to have the tank back up and running by Sunday afternoon, as we have guests.  

So, all the filter media will stay, and i will try and keep a couple of 100 litres, out of 720.

But is there something about ADA gravel and amonia spikes?

Will the fish be ok.

Shall i keep the shrimps in my zebra tank for the time being.

Will there be algae issues?


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jul 2008)

Lots of w/c is the key, 50% every other day, your filter should help deal with the rest, i would move the shrimp, they are very fussy.

EDIT: i know 50% is a lot on your tank but it will be worth it, mayybe just d smaller w/c?


----------



## TDI-line (14 Jul 2008)

50%     


There is just not enough hours in the day.


----------



## aaronnorth (14 Jul 2008)

TDI-line said:
			
		

> 50%
> 
> 
> There is just not enough hours in the day.



I realised that after i posted it lol, how long does it take you?


----------



## TDI-line (14 Jul 2008)

Hmm, probably about 3 hours.


----------



## Ed Seeley (14 Jul 2008)

The larger water volume will ease the issue I would have though by shear quantity.  Maybe you could use a large pack of Zeolite to help reduce the ammonia spike without water changes?


----------



## TDI-line (15 Jul 2008)

Cheers Ed's.


----------

